# Hi Everyone!



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

I just stumbled across this site, and I'm really happy to be in the company of so many other cat lovers!!
I'm having difficulty typing this, as one of my cats, Smokey, is sitting on my lap in front of the keyboard....he is attacking my hands as I type!!

I have six cats. Huckle, who I found sick in a pet store - they were going to put him to sleep, and so they sold him to me for 10$. He had that cat virus (rhino I think it is called?) and he is fine now. The pet store was shut down not long after, due to many complaints.
Smokey, who again came from that same pet store - they were being shut down, and he was there one kitten that was left...they gave him to me this time.
Miss Thing, who was a stray - I would see her outside my house, it was in the middle of winter and very cold. I put food and a blanket for her inbetween two windows in the basement, and she would sleep in there, but not let me near her. It took me about a week to get her used to seeing me, and then I didn't put food out for one day - I went to the window with the food, and coaxed her over. I got her inside, fed her, took her to the vet the next day - she was pregnant. Initially, I wasn't going to keep her (hence the name - I didn't want to name her if she wasn't going to be mine!!) but I got so attached to her. 
She had 5 beautiful and healthy kittens. When they got old enough, I gave two to my parents, and kept the other 3. Their names are Hannah, Bandit and Sparky....they are 6 years old now, no longer kittens!!

So, that's my cat story!!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Great Story!!! Welcome to the cat forum!!!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hello and welcome to the forum!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## microlite (May 25, 2004)

*Way To Go!*

 I love hearing rescue stories! Welcome to the Cat Forum, where there's just a bunch of friendly, and helpful cat people!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and I enjoyed your rescue story also. I bet its a big happy family there :lol:


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

What a SWEET story! All my babys are rescued kitty's too! You sound to be a kind and caring person, look forward to sharing more through this amazing forum! WELCOME!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Nice story and WELCOME!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

I enjoyed reading how you came to have your little brood, and look forward to reading more.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to cat forum!


----------



## ikbeth (May 10, 2004)

Hi Hana,

Welcome to the forum. There are lots of friendly people here and really good information to read. I loved hearing about your family - I have 2 rescued kitties myself. See you around the boards!

Beth


----------

